# Bread Pics



## JoeV (Nov 30, 2008)

Yesterday I took a trip to the West Side Market in Cleveland, and got these great shots (with permission) of some bread displays. Please put on your bib before looking any further:


----------



## sattie (Nov 30, 2008)

Man that looks good.... I just wish I could cook that stuff myself!!!


----------



## JoeV (Nov 30, 2008)

sattie said:


> Man that looks good.... I just wish I could cook that stuff myself!!!


 Unless you have some physical limitations, anyone can make bread. If you knew me, you would say I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, and ain't nobody done croaked from my bread yet! If you want to give it a go, we'll all help you through it. Kind of like a 12-step program to get you into something instead of out of something.

Joe


----------



## sattie (Nov 30, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Unless you have some physical limitations, anyone can make bread. If you knew me, you would say I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, and ain't nobody done croaked from my bread yet! If you want to give it a go, we'll all help you through it. Kind of like a 12-step program to get you into something instead of out of something.
> 
> Joe


 
Joe, we will soon find out.  I got a wild hair and decided to try and make the NYT bread.  I was actually thinking about it for tonight, but then after reading the instructions..... looks like hot bread for tomorrow!   But I'm gonna give her a whirl... see what happens!


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Joe nice pics!

When I first joined this forum you suggested that I consider making my own bread, so I looked into it. Nearly every recipe I found required that I be near the bread for 4-5 hours. A typical recipe was about 1/2 hr. to mix, 1-1/2 hr. to rise, punch down and shape, another 1-1/2 hr. to rise, then bake about 1 hr. That's a lot of hanging around the house for bread.

On the other hand, I see that most of those loaves are $4 or more, and would only feed my family of 4 for one meal. The same is true for most of the bread at my supermarket bakery. I've been cooking at home more to try to save money, and I wince whenever I see a loaf of bread that costs $4-$5.

So my question is, what is the happy medium? How do you make your bread? Do you just devote a whole day to making a bunch of dough at one time? I know you make a lot, so give us your secret!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 30, 2008)

Those are some great shots, Joe. That Farm Bread looked interesting with the layers. And there's quite a bit of bread there I would love to buy. I checked out the link to that store that PieSusan posted in the pepper thread. I wish they were closer. 

That's the thing I don't like about NYT bread, sattie.... I feel like some today, which means I should have started it yesterday.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey, RobsanX. There are a couple of alternatives to the long knead-and-rise method: You can get a bread machine that will do practically all the work for you - you combine the ingredients and turn it on. Depending on the recipe, you might add raisins, nuts, etc., later. I've made white, wheat, focaccia and cinnamon-raisin in mine. Some people use the bread machine just to make the dough, then transfer the dough to the oven to bake.

Or you can try the New York Times No-Knead Bread recipe that came out a few years ago. This post has links about it. HTH.


----------



## sattie (Nov 30, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Hey Joe nice pics!
> 
> When I first joined this forum you suggested that I consider making my own bread, so I looked into it. Nearly every recipe I found required that I be near the bread for 4-5 hours. A typical recipe was about 1/2 hr. to mix, 1-1/2 hr. to rise, punch down and shape, another 1-1/2 hr. to rise, then bake about 1 hr. That's a lot of hanging around the house for bread.
> 
> ...


 
Try this recipe... no hanging around.... that is what I'm going to bake tomorrow!

Nevermind!  GG beat me to it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Those are some great shots, Joe. That Farm Bread looked interesting with the layers. And there's quite a bit of bread there I would love to buy. I checked out the link to that store that PieSusan posted in the pepper thread. I wish they were closer.
> 
> That's the thing I don't like about NYT bread, sattie.... I feel like some today, which means I should have started it yesterday.



Something you might do, Pacanis, is make a recipe of the NYT bread, bake it all (one loaf at a time, of course), and freeze the individual loaves. They thaw in about 1/2 an hour on the counter and can be re-crisped in the oven at 350* for 10 minutes.


----------



## sattie (Nov 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Those are some great shots, Joe. That Farm Bread looked interesting with the layers. And there's quite a bit of bread there I would love to buy. I checked out the link to that store that PieSusan posted in the pepper thread. I wish they were closer.
> 
> That's the thing I don't like about NYT bread, sattie.... I feel like some today, which means I should have started it yesterday.


 

  Yep, that was my plan, have some NYT bread today!  Don't look like thats happening!


----------



## marigeorge (Nov 30, 2008)

Those breads are gorgeous! I want a loaf of that pumpernickel, rosemary olive oil, challah, roasted garlic Parmesan......oh heck, give me one of each!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 30, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Something you might do, Pacanis, is make a recipe of the NYT bread, bake it all (one loaf at a time, of course), and freeze the individual loaves. They thaw in about 1/2 an hour on the counter and can be re-crisped in the oven at 350* for 10 minutes.


 
Thanks GG. Joe mentioned that very thing to me last week. I really need to get in the habit of making it first. It's so much simpler to throw everything in the bread machine, which I just did 20 minutes ago, but of course there's no comparison in the bread type.


----------



## miniman (Nov 30, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Hey Joe nice pics!
> 
> When I first joined this forum you suggested that I consider making my own bread, so I looked into it. Nearly every recipe I found required that I be near the bread for 4-5 hours. A typical recipe was about 1/2 hr. to mix, 1-1/2 hr. to rise, punch down and shape, another 1-1/2 hr. to rise, then bake about 1 hr. That's a lot of hanging around the house for bread.
> 
> ...


 
I usually make a weeks worth of bread at a sitting - 1 loaf kept for current use and the rest into the freezer until required. It is also seldom I spend more than 3hrs with the bread and there are jobs to do while you are waiting. House cleaning day would be a good one.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 30, 2008)

sattie said:


> Joe, we will soon find out.  I got a wild hair and decided to try and make the NYT bread.  I was actually thinking about it for tonight, but then after reading the instructions..... looks like hot bread for tomorrow!   But I'm gonna give her a whirl... see what happens!



You go girl! We're here if you need us.

BTW, I have made the NYT dough when I get up in the morning for work, and then shape, proof & bake it that same evening. It's possible if you plan it right. Also, you can turn out this dough in 9-10 hours if you have a warm kitchen or proof it in the oven all day with the light on. Where there's a will, there's a way. I don't talk about my cheating very often because the flavor increases the longer it sits, and you sacrifice a bit of flavor when you cheat the time god.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 30, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> So my question is, what is the happy medium? How do you make your bread? Do you just devote a whole day to making a bunch of dough at one time? I know you make a lot, so give us your secret!



There's no secret. I usually dedicate a day to baking bread, and can turn out 6-8 loaves in about 5-6 hours with good planning. I also will bake whenever I have some time after work, by starting the dough when I walk in the door, and baking it after dinner. I make enough bread to cover us for at least 7-10 days, and freeze my bread and rolls as soon as they are cooled to room temperature. 

Keep in mind that this is a hobby for me, and not something I have to do. I enjoy baking and cooking, so I don't look at this as wasted time that could be more productive. Some people play golf, racquetball, basketball or other pursuits that they enjoy. I also fly fish, tie flies, build fly rods and sit on the board for two non-profit organization as well. Personally, I consider time in front of TV as wasted time. I do things that challenge me and cause me to think. With that attitude I never see my baking as a burden. If it were, I'd be the first guy at the bakery buying bread.

Joe


----------



## JMediger (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't imagine how good that store smelled!  I would take a few of those loaves please!

Joe, or anyone for that matter, have you tried the NYT bread with add-ins?  I was toying with adding olives and parmesan or asiago.  I was also thinking of using some of my tomato juice for the water.  Thoughts?


----------



## JoeV (Nov 30, 2008)

JMediger said:


> I can't imagine how good that store smelled!  I would take a few of those loaves please!
> 
> Joe, or anyone for that matter, have you tried the NYT bread with add-INS?  I was toting with adding olives and park or asiago.  I was also thinking of using some of my toato juice for the water.  Thoughts?



I do a few add-ins, and I also make it with rye flour and wheat flour. Here's a sheet I prepared for the students I'll be teaching this coming Friday:

*No-Knead Bread Adaptations
*​
No-Knead Italian Herb ~ Add 2T of mixed Italian herbs to base recipe.

No-Knead Flax Seed ~ Add ¼ C flax seeds to base recipe.

No-Knead Dakota~ Add ½ C Kings Diet Trail Mix to base recipe (Nuts & seed & raisins). 

No-Knead Craisin-Raisin-Sunflower ~ Add ¼ C craisins,  ¼C Sunflower seeds & ¼ C raisins to base recipe.

No-Knead Rye ~ Follow basic no-knead recipe method.

3/4C Dark rye flour
2 ¼ C All purpose flour
3/8t Instant Yeast
1 ½ t Salt
13 oz. Water

No-Knead Wheat ~ Follow basic no-knead recipe method.

3/4C Whole wheat flour
2 ¼ C All purpose flour
3/8t Instant Yeast
1 ½ t Salt
13 oz. Water


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe, my dear, 
you rock!!! 
That looks so good, I don't know if I could get out of there without spending an entire grocery budget on bread.... 
Oh ok I'd save some for butter.  

I keep meaning to take a pic of my bagels for ya, but 3am is very early to be attempting to remember to bring a camera to work!


----------



## shortchef (Nov 30, 2008)

I visited that market a couple of years ago while on a trip to the Botanical Gardens.  What a wonderful place; it is Disney World for foodies.  I took home as much stuff as I could. Would love to go there again but it's quite a haul from Florida!


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Those are some great shots, Joe. That Farm Bread looked interesting with the layers. And there's quite a bit of bread there I would love to buy. I checked out the link to that store that PieSusan posted in the pepper thread. I wish they were closer.
> 
> That's the thing I don't like about NYT bread, sattie.... I feel like some today, which means I should have started it yesterday.


 
The link that I posted in the pepper thread was to the very place that Joe took pictures of these breads. It is the West Side Market and is a famous Cleveland landmark. Raechel Ray visited it when she was her doing her trip to Cleveland show.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 1, 2008)

JMediger said:


> I can't imagine how good that store smelled!  I would take a few of those loaves please!
> 
> Joe, or anyone for that matter, have you tried the NYT bread with add-ins?  I was toying with adding olives and parmesan or asiago.  I was also thinking of using some of my tomato juice for the water.  Thoughts?



Sorry I didn't finish answering your question. I have not heard of using liquids other than water in this recipe but it sure sounds interesting. I don't know about the interaction consequences, but I would check to see if that much acid in the tomato juice would kill the yeast. If nobody gets back to you, go for it. The worst to happen is you're out a buck in ingredients. Keep us informed.

Joe


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 1, 2008)

I can help there.....
We make a tomato-basil bagel at work, using pizza sauce. 
I believe we use it for about half the liquid, maybe a little less. For a 12 1/2 pound batch yesterday it was about 3 lbs sauce, 4 lbs water. I'll double check on that this afternoon. 
You may need a little more yeast to counteract the added salt of the canned products. 
HTH.


----------



## Mama (Dec 1, 2008)

If it hadn't been for the signs, I would have guessed it was your kitchen JoeV!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 1, 2008)

Mama said:


> If it hadn't been for the signs, I would have guessed it was your kitchen JoeV!


 
Don't give him any ideas, Mama


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 1, 2008)

You can take shortcuts when making bread but low and slow rises are what gives bread flavor. It is why I like regular yeast over quick rise. One can always do the first rise overnight in the refrigerator. Then, bring it back to room temperature, punch down, rise again and bake. Not only will this save some time--you aren't waiting for the dough but are sleeping--your bread will taste better.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 1, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> You can take shortcuts when making bread but low and slow rises are what gives bread flavor. It is why I like regular yeast over quick rise. One can always do the first rise overnight in the refrigerator. Then, bring it back to room temperature, punch down, rise again and bake. Not only will this save some time--you aren't waiting for the dough but are sleeping--your bread will taste better.



That's so true. I just made the Panera Sourdough Bread with a 16 hour cold rise in the fridge, and the taste was exquisite. My starter is several months old, and has a nice tang to it. Not a bite, just a tang.

I think I'll try sourdough pancakes in the morning, just because I have a lot of starter right now.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 1, 2008)

......sigh.....
Somehow the pictures of the bread just aren't as sexy looking anymore


----------



## sattie (Dec 1, 2008)

Hush pacanis!!! LOL!!!  But I know what you mean...


----------



## Mama (Dec 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ......sigh.....
> Somehow the pictures of the bread just aren't as sexy looking anymore


 
Pacanis, the woodshed is just around the corner......


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 1, 2008)

Joe, you are really inspiring me to learn to use my digital camera!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 1, 2008)

Mama said:


> Pacanis, the woodshed is just around the corner......


 
Got the way memorized, Mama


----------



## JMediger (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you Joe and Suzie ... I'm going to try the tomato idea today / tomorrow.  I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------

